# Camallanus in my 140, here's my treatment plan



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

So I must've brought it into my tank by taking a plant from my pond and putting with my goldfish, ah the joys of fish keeping. I have a fair amount of money tied up in my tank so I'm going to try a lot of things to cure my tank, I'll be posting my progress here. My issue is I'm about to go on vacation so I can't start any long term treatment till next week, hopefully they'll last. Removing my purigen as well. 

I'm going to give all of my fish salt baths tonight to combat any secondary infections and hopefully weaken the worms. Then I'll be feeding bloodworms soaked in Panacur for an hour twice a day till Friday. I'll be doing a significant water changes daily in an attempt to suck up any worms.

When I get back I'll do a significant water change, cleaning the sand deeply. Then starting a two pronged assault with pure Praziquantel and Flagyl, while still feeding Panacur soaked food. 

If that doesn't work, then I'll have to buy some pig dewormer that supposedly does serious damage to the worms.

Wish me luck!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Finding a problem in your tanks just before leaving for vacation is the worst! Hope you get it licked.

Why not use Levamisole HCL from Pat? CANADIAN AQUATICS

2 treatments and you'll be done.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Finding a problem in your tanks just before leaving for vacation is the worst! Hope you get it licked.
> 
> Why not use Levamisole HCL from Pat? CANADIAN AQUATICS
> 
> 2 treatments and you'll be done.


I didn't realize Pat had any Camallanus medication, but I guess I shouldn't be too surprised. I already spent a small fortune on medication, so I suppose if this stuff doesn't work I'll be heading over to his place.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah I see. I was too late with my post. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

With the meds you have the fenbendazole is your best chance of treating the worms. I've read people with good success when feeding it.
I wouldn't use the prazi and metro since they're not effective against callamanus.

Good luck


----------

